# Bad Experience with Great Outdoors RV Fulton NY



## pattii (Mar 29, 2008)

Have browsed RV forums but not posted until now.
I had a bad experience with Great Outdoors RV in Fulton NY. I will never buy from this large dealer again, and wanted to keep other camper people from making my buyers mistake.

I had considerable back pain the week before I went to Great Outdoors RV and had taken the week off sick, thinking rest would cure it. I originally went to Great Outdoors RV to just look at the floor plan of a Toy Hauler they had on the grounds Saturday March 15, 2007, no intention to buy that day. Admittedly I fell to sales pressure, "must sign now" for this price and with much hesitancy (even noted by the salesmen) over my back condition, and if it fit in the driveway (we measured it did), I singed a down payment of $500. My fault there. 

Monday I banked the $500 OK'ed them to cash it, but warned the salesman my back was worse and I had a Dr. appointment Tues. His answer was "Take out a loan with a disability clause."  I couldn't!  By following Tuesday, my back worsened, my office informed me they had already registered me on disability due to the number of sick days already out. I ended up in the emergency room Thursday had an MRI, and I am still out of work. I don't know when I'll be better or if it reoccurs if I'll need the camper.

After calling DAILY all week to the Great Outdoors, with rudely NO call backs I finally made the Secretary find the Sales Manager NOW. I explained I regretted I could no longer buy the camper. He didn't care. Hard nosed and cold, he told me he would not give me my money back "it's in the contract," and said I inconvenienced HIM. Even with a proven disability he wasn't budging. I can not believe, a company would be so heartless. They said they would keep the $500 it in case I wanted to buy a camper in a year. I need the $500 for medical bills now.

Please consider other camper stores before purchasing from this heartless place. 

I am so saddened. Even sadder is, this is how they treat a repeat customer in a crisis. You usually think of camper people as friendly, customer oriented, helpful. A reminder to think before you sign a contract, regardless of sales pressure. I wish I had stuck to my original intent to look, and not allowed myself to cave to the sales talk. My fault there.


----------



## try2findus (Mar 29, 2008)

RE: Bad Experience with Great Outdoors RV Fulton NY

Try calling the Action Line with Good Sam's Club.  They seem to be able to mediate these types of problems in order to avoid the wrath of all of us RVers.  Good Luck!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 30, 2008)

Re: Bad Experience with Great Outdoors RV Fulton NY


Good advice.


----------



## pattii (Apr 6, 2008)

Re: Bad Experience with Great Outdoors RV Fulton NY

Thanks for all the advice. May I add Great Outdoors RV never gave me a copy of my contract, the day I signed it, nor mailed me a copy, even though I was uable to officially cancel for days because the Sales Manager would not respond to my messages left for him to please call me. And I was told he was the only one who could cancel and refund my money.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 6, 2008)

Re: Bad Experience with Great Outdoors RV Fulton NY

Try the State Attorney Generals Office.  Tell them they never gave you a copy of the contract and won't give you your money back.


----------

